# Vintage mountain bike collection



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking for ideas and advice.

I have a property near the Cuyuna trails in Minnesota that will eventually be set up as a short term rental. I want to have a small collection of vintage mountain bikes, maybe 6.

Road bikes have looked similar for years, but mountain bikes are continuing to evolve and I would like to show some of that evolution and show the start of our obsession with mountain biking and bikes.

What are some suggestions? These will not be ridden. I want bikes that story behind them, unique design, one of first of something new material or component, prefer the more major manufactures - bikes that the ordinary public could have bought. for example 1983 trek 850, first mountain bike they made or trek 9500.

What are your opinions. Bikes that you'd like to see again, but fortunately you do not need to ride them anymore


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Well there's a can of worms. 

I'd say a Trek for sure since you're in the upper Midwest. 

And a Klein of some sorts from the 90s because they had the best paint ever.


----------



## SteelAppeal (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree with the Trek idea since you're in the Midwest, gotta support the home team. 
If it were me I'd need a pre-war frame Schwinn klunker to represent the start of the hobby at Repack and I'd want an early hardtail; Ritchey, Breezer, Fisher, etc. There's a pretty good shortlist for early bikes here at mombatbicycles.com/MOMBAT/bike_list.html


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the Klein suggestion, some extra bright colors do help interest.

Thanks for the link, I have been looking for comprehensive list.

Do you off hand know what model/year Schwinn was typically used? Also what might have initially been modified on them.


----------



## SteelAppeal (Jun 11, 2018)

Alan Bond's website clunkers.net/history gives some good ideas. (I don't think I can post actual links yet since I'm a newbie), search google images for "schwinn clunker" or "schwinn klunker" or see the Marin Museum of Bicycling and Mountain Bike Hall of Fame site at mmbhof.org


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

really good info on the Klunker history site - thanks


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Whats your budget?

Some iconic bikes, not terribly expensive:

Ibis Mojo w/ handjob
Klein Fervor (cheaper and more readily available then the identical Rascal)
Cannondale Super V
Trek Y bike
Ritchey anything
Fat Chance if you can find one
Original StumpJumper
Kona Kilauea (or Hot or Explosif) early 90's (sloping top tube)

If you want to go over the top museum bikes:

Ritchey Everest or Competition w/ brazed frame & biplane fork
Kona Hei Hei ti or Ibis Mojo Ti
Mountain Goat Deluxe
Fat Chance Team Chance
Specialized Epic Ultimate
Trek OCLV
Cunningham 
Steel Moots


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Great list, the less expensive idea works well. Really just want them hanging on wall to look at while having a beer. With a little write up on what and why it was.


----------



## jmeb (Jun 4, 2014)

Like the above list a lot. If you're trying to keep into a reasonable budget I'd say something like: 

- Trek lugged steel mtb. (Hometown)
- Some Klein with sexy paint. (Paint)
- Stumpjumper (Maybe the most popular iconic)
- Ritchey something. (Such an important figure to mtbing)
- Cannondale Super V (Unique, iconic design) 
- then something niche and rad: Moots, Cunningham, Fat Chance, some local builder from back in the day.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

A Bridgestone? 
If cant find klein can usr canondale as exmple of largw diameter alumnum tube.
Trek or Fisher OCLV would be example of early successful carbon. First examples might be hard to find, like Kestrels.
Ti would be cool, just saw an Alpinestars elevated stay Ti that was ridden by old school year rider i used to occasionally ride with up for sale. 
Examples of friction to index shifting would be cool. My friend still has an original rockshox RS1 somewhere. First clipless pedals, my 1st gen SPDs are still in use! Canti, u, v, hydro rim brakes.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Amp B3/4/5 - early Horst-link that were super light and ahead of their time
Schwinn Homegrown - iconic Yeti/USA made bikes from iconic company
Pro flex w/Girvin fork - one of first suspension bikes and unique linkage fork
GT Zaskar - Hans Rey
Rocky Mountain Pipeline w/Marzocchi Z1 orange fork - original freeride bike
Trek Y-bike - early carbon and worst suspension design ever
Yeti Arc - Julie Furtado
Mountain Cycle San Andreas - waaaaaay ahead of its time


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great ideas. Looks like I have my work cut out for me. 

I'm assuming a slow patient craigslist search is my best alternative for locating some of these.


----------



## Sven Trials (Sep 15, 2005)

Voodoo for the win!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh yeah voodoo is another great one. Yes Craigslist would be best but it's a hit and miss here. Plenty of retro nerds in my neck of the woods so if you're not quick you're left out. eBay is another great place to pickup bikes especially if they're running 5-15% back in eBay bucks. 

Or you can always reach out to collectors on Craigslist to see if they wouldn't mind you hanging their bikes on the wall. Might give them some more room to store more bikes, a win win for you and them


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

There's been a lot innovation and "points in time" to go well over 6 but I think 6 is a good place to nail some big ideas and also show a timeline.

Also, while it would be nice to showcase complete bikes, each as a period correct "package", don't rule out doing something with bare frames - especially for duallies. Frame only, you can get away with buying frames that are cracked or have stuffed pivots or shocks and no available replacements, so should be cheaper.

Also, you could have a showcase of parts. It would be cool to see how we went from 48t chainrings with 28t cassettes in a 3x6 configuration to 48t cassettes and 28t chainrings in a 1x12 configuration.

As for bikes...

Replica klunker - where the modern MTB began
Early hardtail such as an early to mid 80s Stumpy - where mass production of the MTB kicked off
Early dual suspension like a San An or Foes LTS.
Early to mid 90s hardtail, Kona, Bridgestone.
Later 90s Ti hardtail - the boom days when even the big name brands like Mongoose, Diamond Back, Kona, GT etc had a ti bike in the lineup, or maybe even early carbon like the Diamond Back WCF or Giant Cadex.
Mid 2000s - Santa Cruz Blur for example with good old 26" wheels and those crazy old 3x9 drivetrains.
Current day carbon 1x11 dual suspension with anti-bob mega plush marketing in overdrive and big wheels.

Good luck. Check back in when you find something interesting and we can all argue about why that particular bike was innovative, cool, representative, or just a derivative piece of crap that had no place in history.

Grumps


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Slingshot


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Once you've tracked down all the above...

Trek Ejector Seat
High pivot URT like a Catamount, Schwinn etc
GT RTS
GT LTS
Surly 1x1 for bringin' single speed to the masses
Mountain Cycle Moho because they look awesome
Intense M1

Grumps


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cannondale SuperV for sure, likely the most copied design (by the sh*tbike market at least) ever.

I like the Trek Ejector too, great call. 

ProFlex, with a Girvin, yep. 

Slingshot too, perhaps a busted (therefore not too much $) Moots YBB.

Just thinking of unique suspension offerings since they tended to really showcase what folks were tinkering with BITD...


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

If you've got a few minutes this is some great post appropriate reading...

The History is Mountain Biking

The History is Mountain Biking


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

good thought, on the collector idea. I'm sure someone has a a few bikes that no one sees.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for some of the thoughts on timeline that is a story that would be fun to see. In trying to keep a realistic budget for this, bikes that are a couple steps less cool than the absolute first or the best race bike... it helps if we just to have examples of bikes that were close to first in a technology. Really a bike that an average obsessed rider would have wanted and could have afforded if he gave up a few beers a week... I'll need a little time to digest and hopefully retain some of the knowledge.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Original Cannondale Lefty


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

^Super V with^

Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Not quite old enough for VRC but I'm sure it rides as poorly as some old designs...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannondale...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eshew said:


> Not quite old enough for VRC but I'm sure it rides as poorly as some old designs...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannondale...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


A couple of friends had Ravens when they first came out. They loved them and they didn't ride bad at all. This was at a time when Cannondale was earning the nickname "Crack'n'fail" due to increasingly thin walled aluminium tubing. It was a relief to see them branch out into carbon.

The thing I always found funny was that that at first glance, the seatpost looked to be held on with hose clamps.

Grumps


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> ... perhaps a busted (therefore not too much $) Moots YBB.


I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to bust one of these for 14+ years, and after the original owner tried for 7 years.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to bust one of these for 14+ years, and after the original owner tried for 7 years.


I think Mendon was talking about a Steel ybb, ti lasts longer but cracks do happen. I had to retire my Gristle ybb after 7 seasons. but the Mooto X YBb is a great ride.

I have a 88' steel ybb that cracked on the drive side chainstay, welded back together back in the day and used for a couple more years, it's a 16in so smaller rider. For the real collector, find a good early 90's steel ybb with custom paint.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> I think Mendon was talking about a Steel ybb, ti lasts longer but cracks do happen. I had to retire my Gristle ybb after 7 seasons. but the Mooto X YBb is a great ride.
> 
> I have a 88' steel ybb that cracked on the drive side chainstay, welded back together back in the day and used for a couple more years, it's a 16in so smaller rider. For the real collector, find a good early 90's steel ybb with custom paint.


I kind of figured he meant a steel one. Like you, if I had broken one (ti or steel) I'd be inclined to have it repaired and keep riding it.

My '97 YBB SL has well over 15,000 miles on it during my ownership and it is going strong. I assume the Mooto-X YBB I got in November will provide the same amount of enjoyment and durability.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> I kind of figured he meant a steel one.


Fair thought, indeed.

I meant/was thinking, the ti. But not because of them failing frequently, but simply due to often being a doctors or dentists bike, just due to cost, and should it have cracked, they'd just buy some new, $12K carbon sh*tbox from Specialized like their shop told them to, rather than repair their 10 year old lovingly hand crafted, American made jewelry.

Then sell said thing cheap just to make room for the new whip....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Fair thought, indeed.
> 
> I meant/was thinking, the ti. But not because of them failing frequently, but simply due to often being a doctors or dentists bike, just due to cost, and should it have cracked, they'd just buy some new, $12K carbon sh*tbox from Specialized like their shop told them to, rather than repair their 10 year old lovingly hand crafted, American made jewelry.
> 
> Then sell said thing cheap just to make room for the new whip....


Good reasoning and a similar thought process I went through when I bought my YBBs, except I wasn't looking for cracked. Many of the Moots bikes I have found are in fantastic condition, but still replaced due to outdated components or due to the sellers giving in to marketing hype of a more shiny object. Based on the condition of mine, you likely have described the sellers from whom I bought both of my Moots bikes.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

SpikeGundy said:


> Looking for ideas and advice.
> 
> I have a property near the Cuyuna trails in Minnesota that will eventually be set up as a short term rental. I want to have a small collection of vintage mountain bikes, maybe 6.
> 
> ...


I would suggest an American. They were made in St. Cloud, Minn. so would be a great conversation piece. I have a comp lite in my collection.
If you can find one with the mil-spec black anodizing it'd be even cooler. My 86' looks brand new still with this finish.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a good place to shop:
Road Goat - MOMBAT BIKES & PARTS FOR SALE


----------



## markschuler (Mar 25, 2008)

No one suggested an old Answer Manitou or Yeti ARC??? The number of those that are beautiful but cracked....GREAT wall art.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Consider also a Schwinn Project Underground Homegrown, also a SweetSpot. If money is no object, then you have to have an Ibis Bow Ti.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey Again, thanks for all the ideas. 

The ideas somewhat overwhelmed me...  I'm now busy remodeling the property we should have the apartment ready by spring. I am slowly developing my own opinions on bikes

I picked up a completely original 1983 Trek 850 in almost new condition. Really a great find. 

I probably have room for 5 bikes, I am trying to be patient on finding the right bike. I have a 50's Schwinn that is close to being a klunker and few other vintage bikes (1985 trek 620, 50's springers) they will work for the short term.

I have a need for 3 or 4 more. Since it was a local manufacturer I'm thinking the American makes sense. The 850 fills in for the early years. From there I'm thinking of conversation pieces (odd balls, bright colors etc...) for a the less educated (like me). 

Treks are easier to find here, I'm thinking thinking the yellow/gold trek Y33 or the Y50. A brightly colored Klein makes sense for it's attention grabbing colors. Then when I see the Kleins the Mantra is unique and colorful, but it is a basically similar to to Trek Y's. I like the sligshot although again similar.

I'd be ok averaging $500 a bike. I'll go back through this string of responses on the the forum and try to make a condensed list out of it. I have multiple searches going of Craigslist, but some of these are seldom available. At some point I'll revert to Ebay to get the last of the bikes for now I will try to make slow decisions. 

Always open to idea - thanks fro the help


----------



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi - my first mountain bike was a 1983 Trek 850, black metallic with maroon head tube. Bought it while working in a college town bike shop in 1984, and foolishly let it go. I recently started the restoration of another. What color is yours?


----------



## notroman (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey, I just read through this thread and thought I'd mention there has been a guy listing a basically NOS Klein from 1990 in bright green on Facebook Marketplace by me. I'm not sure if he knows what the value of the bike is since he originally listed it at $1000 then dropped the price to $600. Says the bike was a floor model at a bike shop that closed down and has never been ridden. If you're interested, shoot me a message and I'll send you the ad.


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Tange 3G fork*

Some pictures of a Tange 3G fork from a 1983 Trek 850 .

I have the frame as well, but will hold onto it and put a 1st
generation RS on the frame.

https://totallyvalid.com/mountain-bike-parts/


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*under $500./*

have a couple;https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2209835/ , https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2271743/ good luck with your Venture!


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

The more I learn the more confused that I get on what I want... 

So far I have 3 bikes.


From what I can tell all of them are almost completely stock.

1983 trek 850
1997 trek Y Five O - hardly ridden - looks like original tires 
1969 Schwinn sting ray - the bike I would have wanted - but I got the Sears version and I used it hard. This Sting Ray is mint.

Ohh and I can not figure out how to down load the pictures


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Woo hoo, I was able to download from my phone. No pic of the Stingray









Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> Consider also a Schwinn Project Underground Homegrown, also a SweetSpot. If money is no object, then you have to have an Ibis Bow Ti.


Yep, the mind boggles there are so many of them.

Oh, and don't forget Catamount "SweetSpot".


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

SpikeGundy said:


> Looking for ideas and advice.
> 
> I have a property near the Cuyuna trails in Minnesota that will eventually be set up as a short term rental. I want to have a small collection of vintage mountain bikes, maybe 6.
> 
> ...


Jay,

We might sell our custom Fat Chance some day, and a Madison friend has what used to be my Bridgestone MB-1. Another friend has what was my Fat Chance Yo Eddy and I know it's not been ridden for most of the years he's owned it. Those are all classics.



WJL


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> Slingshot


There are a couple Slingshots on grandrapids.craigslist.org right now.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

All three of those would be fun conversation pieces.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

I will check out the Slingshots, I never see them close to home. Definitely a unique conversation piece.


----------



## RetroBikesMarsden (Aug 1, 2020)

I do the same. My theme is bikes i almost bought, looked at, or have a story. They all need to be 17-19"

My start would be to look for names like Breezer, Ritchey, Gary Fisher as all these companies were important at the beginning. 
Then have a look at the Racing brands like Cannondale, Klein or Specialized. They all had different ways of going quicker. They too were pioneers.
Some people collect niches like Titanium bikes or Budget bikes.

I think its important to keep in mind that the first full suspension bikes are quite interesting sometimes. The problem is that sometimes the parts are unavailable to service them properly. Gary Fishers Level Betty or Cannondales Jekyll, Raven and all the like are cheap and fun. 

For me its about riding what i would have ridden back then.

A Breezer Storm is a good bike to aim for. Rare and increasing in value. Breezer was the first mountain bike firm and the storm the first bike. They can be found and are normally undervalued.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

SpikeGundy said:


> Looking for ideas and advice.
> 
> I have a property near the Cuyuna trails in Minnesota that will eventually be set up as a short term rental. I want to have a small collection of vintage mountain bikes, maybe 6.
> 
> ...


Did you ever complete your collection?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> Did you ever complete your collection?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Yes its completed....Maybe it's completed.... I have one more spot.

I added a friends donated Schwinn Scrambler. Since they where a local manufacturer I wanted to pick up an American. I ended up buying an 1985 American Montaneous from MOMBAT off of ebay.

A few pics are on our airbnb site google The Bike Vault Crosby or check out thebikevaultcrosbymn

We trid to set this place up as the coolest mountain bike stay we had ever seen - so far everyone that has stayed has given rave reviews. When we aren't there it is open top rent.

My wife will add some of the bike pics to instagram in the future

I need to put in a plug for the Cuyuna Trails... 20 miles of professionally built trails will open in the spring bringing the total to 50. This winter 25+ miles are beautifully groomed. Put it on the list.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

SpikeGundy said:


> A few pics are on our airbnb site google The Bike Vault Crosby or check out thebikevaultcrosbymn


Very nice! Makes me want to find an excuse for a Minnesota road trip.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> Very nice! Makes me want to find an excuse for a Minnesota road trip.


Sorry if this sounds like a sales pitch but it is a pitch for having fun, definitely make time to get up there. We have been to many many of the Epic trails and these are some of the best. The trails are built on and around old iron mine lakes, so rent or bring your SUP's, canoes or kayaks, there are miles of undeveloped shoreline with 40' to 80' of water clarity, the paddling is as good the biking.

There are places to stay in the town of Crosby other than The Bike Vault, but ours will be the most fun  check out the Cuyuna . com website for options and details.

We bought a place out of the state where we live, strictly because of what they are doing in the area and in the state of Minnesota to not only support mountain biking, but all types outdoor activity. The Cuyuna area will soon have over 70 miles of trails all bikeable from town - there is a trailhead 3 Blocks from The Bike Vault. You never need to get in your car. We have been up there for as long as 8 days without driving.

If I was in a medical profession I'd move there, there is a regional hospital in town (also bikeable to the trail)

Minnesota with sales tax money and Iron mine tax money. Minnesota has spent close to 10 million in the last few years alone. Imagine money for trails instead of football stadiums. There is a new 25 mile system (Tioga) 70 miles away, Duluth is and hour and a half away, the new Redhead trails (25 miles) are 2 hours away and new high speed lift access down hill at Giants Ridge is 2 and 1/2 hours away. These are some of the reasons we bought a place up there.

Visit soon or better yet move there  we have one open space in our historic building for another professional type business.

Jay


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

RetroBikesMarsden said:


> I do the same. My theme is bikes i almost bought, looked at, or have a story. They all need to be 17-19"
> 
> My start would be to look for names like Breezer, Ritchey, Gary Fisher as all these companies were important at the beginning.
> Then have a look at the Racing brands like Cannondale, Klein or Specialized. They all had different ways of going quicker. They too were pioneers.
> ...


Nice rides!!


----------



## NMBJJKLR (Dec 31, 2020)

SpikeGundy said:


> Great list, the less expensive idea works well. Really just want them hanging on wall to look at while having a beer. With a little write up on what and why it was.


Like that one.
Thinking of putting a Santana Moda " on the wall" and just looking at it. Not sure yet.
Seems somewhat of a waste though.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

SpikeGundy said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a sales pitch but it is a pitch for having fun, definitely make time to get up there. We have been to many many of the Epic trails and these are some of the best. The trails are built on and around old iron mine lakes, so rent or bring your SUP's, canoes or kayaks, there are miles of undeveloped shoreline with 40' to 80' of water clarity, the paddling is as good the biking.
> 
> There are places to stay in the town of Crosby other than The Bike Vault, but ours will be the most fun  check out the Cuyuna . com website for options and details.
> 
> ...


Nice spot for Cuyuna; thanks. I was involved very heavily with that bunch until February 2019, when I was hurt in an accident. About the time I was done being reassembled, C19 came along.

My claim to fame was riding Klunkers.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> Nice spot for Cuyuna; thanks. I was involved very heavily with that bunch until February 2019, when I was hurt in an accident. About the time I was done being reassembled, C19 came along.
> 
> My claim to fame was riding Klunkers.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for helping out on the Cuyuna trails. What is happening up there and how as a whole Minnesota supports outdoor activities is why we bought the place.

We are heading up there this weekend for some Fat Biking.


----------

